# 2012 Cruze 1.4T Misfiring P0300



## hbcorpsman (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey guys i need some help. My cruze is misfiring accelerating and pretty much misfires around 2000rpm. I checked my spark plugs to look for any corrosion or any problems with them and moved them around. The plugs are gapped at .35, I for some reason couldnt gap them lower but if advised will replace them so i can gap them correctly. It's also gotten colder and seems to be misfiring more often/ hesitating. I have done a lot of research and MY belief is that it is the ignition coil pack failing that is causing my issue but I'm searching for some advice before i go and spend $160 on a coil pack. If you can help me that would be great.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start by replacing the spark plugs and gapping the new ones to 0.028". Next, run a bottle of Techron Fuel System Cleaner through your gas tank. It's very possible the coil pack is failing as well so if these two items don't clear the issue I'd replace the coil pack. The coil pack is $90 at https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-D521...188&sr=8-1&keywords=chevy+cruze+ignition+coil.


----------

